# Sgt Francis Assisis Bresson, CD (Ret’d)



## Nfld Sapper (12 Jan 2018)

We regret to advise of the death of Sergeant Francis Assisi Bresson, CD (Ret’d) on 10 January 2019 in Fredericton NB at the Dr. Everett Chalmers Hospital.

Born in Glace Bay NS in 1949 and a graduate of Glace Bay High School, Francis joined the Canadian Armed Forces at age 16 and served a full career as a Combat Engineer in the Canadian Military Engineers. Francis served across Canada and in Germany with the majority of his service being spent between 2 Combat Engineer Regiment in Petawawa, ON and 4 Engineer Support Regiment in Gagetown, NB.  Francis was also deployed on a UN Peacekeeping tour in 1974.

Francis had a specialty as an Armoured Vehicle Launched Bridge (AVLB) operator where he provided leadership in the introduction of the Leopard AVLB to 4 Combat Engineer Regiment in Lahr, GE. He also held an Explosives Ordnance Disposal (EOD) specialty. When he retired in 1997 Francis went to work in this area as a Team Member and Project Leader working with different companies and Defence Construction Canada on Legacy Sites clean-up projects across Canada as well as in Copenhagen, Denmark.

There will be no visitation by request. A memorial mass will be celebrated at St. Mary’s Catholic Chapel at 2:00 pm  at CFB Gagetown on Monday 15 January 2018.  The Royal Canadian Legion Branch #93 will be holding a tribute prior to the funeral service at St. Mary’s Chapel at 1:45 pm.  After the mass, there will be a get-together at the Legion on Restigouche Road in Oromocto, NB. Memorial donations may be made to the Heart and Stroke Foundation or Canadian Veterans Advocacy.


----------



## Breacher (12 Jan 2018)

RIP Francis.


----------



## Kat Stevens (12 Jan 2018)

RIP old friend, see you on the far bank. CHIMO


----------

